# sill plate anchor depth



## Dorthorus (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm replacing a rotted sill plate. How deep into the foundation do the wedge anchors have to be drilled?


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome

would give till Monday or Tuesday for an answer.

Are you in a flood or beach area?


----------



## ICE (Nov 21, 2020)

Wedge anchors are required to be torqued beyond the yield point of lumber.


----------



## Joe Engel (Nov 22, 2020)

IRC says, 7" embed (don't have my code book handy to quote section/verse). After they are installed, generally an inspector can't tell the length unless a sample is left laying around. Most builder/carpenters in my area like to use the 4-1/4" redheads but I recommend at lease 5-1/4" with no more than 3/4" of thread above the nut after torque applied. That would put the *depth of the hole at 3"*. 1-1/2" or less, could blow out the top of the slab under stress or even just tightening the nut.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 22, 2020)

Do not believe the IRC provides for the use of post installed  anchors.  What the IRC says about cast in  place anchors is not directly applicable to post installed anchors.  Thus you would have to reference the IBC which in turn references ACI 318 which provides a standard to be used in  qualifying the anchors.  The results of the qualification process should answer your question.

The mechanism by which a  wedge anchor transfers forces to the concrete is different than that of a cast in place anchor, thus the length of embedment should be different.

Individuals have a tendency to apply the IRC to situations where the IRC was never intended to apply to.


----------



## ICE (Nov 22, 2020)

Expansion anchors vary in the torque value that is required.  We require 5/8" anchor bolts.  The lowest torque value is a Hilti anchor at 60 ft.lb.  Red Head and most others is 90 ft.lb.

So that's not to say that they can't be used with lumber.  The anchor must be installed without the wood in place. If the sill is installed, drilled and a washer is placed with an expansion anchor that is then torqued.....the wood fails.
Looking at any depiction of the expansion anchors in any product literature..... the application is for anchoring something made of steel. 
If you see an expansion anchor with wood, ask for the torque wrench.  What you will find is that the nut was tightened until the sound of wood crushing made them stop.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 23, 2020)

The size and depth, depend on the loads imposed. 
We do not know the required loading on that wall, is it a lateral load resisting (Shear) wall? we do not know the condition of the concrete.

Regardless, you may want to use stainless steel (Types 303/304; Type 316).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 23, 2020)

Titen HD®
					

For use in cracked and uncracked concrete, as well as uncracked masonry. THD can be installed in dry, interior, non-corrosive environments or temporary outdoor applications.




					www.strongtie.com


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 23, 2020)

good discussion item.


----------



## Teeshot (Nov 23, 2020)

A Special Inspection is typically required for Wedge Anchors. Check the ICC ES Report to be safe.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 23, 2020)

Teeshot said:


> A Special Inspection is typically required for Wedge Anchors. Check the ICC ES Report to be safe.


Good chip shot "Tee"


----------



## ICE (Nov 23, 2020)

Teeshot said:


> A Special Inspection is typically required for Wedge Anchors. Check the ICC ES Report to be safe.


Same for Titan.


----------

